# apple tv et serveur itunes sur disque dur réseau



## vesper (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je me pose qui est peut-être toute bête... 
Est-il possible de connecter l'Apple TV à un serveur itunes qui se trouverait sur un disque dur réseau comme le Wireless Space de LaCie ? Si oui, cela peut-il se faire ordinateur éteint ? 
Merci pour vos réponses .... et joyeuses fêtes !


----------



## Kubusiu (19 Décembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas de support du NAS, donc non c'a n'est pas possible.
Bonnes fêtes


----------

